# R8 in London Forum? Information please.



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

The photos in the link below appear to show an R8 being unloaded outside the Audi Forum in Piccadilly, London. Was it there only for a special function, or is it now on display at the Forum? If it is on general display, is it roped off or can you have a close look and a sit in?

http://www.autoblog.nl/archive/2006/11/ ... ot-audi-r8

(The Audi website describes the current Forum display as follows "The ground floor showroom showcases three new models; the S6, allroad and Q7, as well as the A4 cabriolet and RS4 saloon. Later in 2006, the Audi Forum will be presenting three more new models: the S8, TT CoupÃ© and S3." No mention of the R8.)

ColinH


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The R8 is already gone again.
Futher the R8 is planed for 2007.

Hans.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ColinH said:


> The photos in the link below appear to show an R8 being unloaded outside the Audi Forum in Piccadilly, London. Was it there only for a special function, or is it now on display at the Forum? If it is on general display, is it roped off or can you have a close look and a sit in?
> 
> http://www.autoblog.nl/archive/2006/11/ ... ot-audi-r8
> 
> ...


You can always go over to the Lamborghini showroom on Old Brompton Road to see the real thing and how it should be done.


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

ColinH said:


> The photos in the link below appear to show an R8 being unloaded outside the Audi Forum in Piccadilly, London. Was it there only for a special function, or is it now on display at the Forum? If it is on general display, is it roped off or can you have a close look and a sit in?


Colin, I spoke to my local Audi dealer about this and the R8 was there for a viewing but only for customers who had placed an order apparently


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> You can always go over to the Lamborghini showroom on Old Brompton Road to see the real thing and how it should be done.


Change the record, Gary. 

Why frequent an Audi TT owners forum, if you dislike the marque so much :?:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vagman said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > You can always go over to the Lamborghini showroom on Old Brompton Road to see the real thing and how it should be done.
> ...


True words...

There's a few anti-Audi folk on here which is fair enough, but comparing a car to one Â£40k-Â£60k more expensive is becoming silly. There are some similarities but make no mistake, they are very different beasts.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > You can always go over to the Lamborghini showroom on Old Brompton Road to see the real thing and how it should be done.
> ...


I think I have owned an run enough Audis over the years and been on here for long enough to make that a nonsense. :!:

It's only the R8 I dislike. The marque is just fine. And I am as entitled to dislike the R8, irrationally or otherwise, just as much as others are allowed to dislike say Porsche, or BMW. 

Besides, this is actually the Other Marques Forum, which I know hasn't escaped you. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Who says they don't like BMW?? :wink: Rip their gizzards out & string them up :lol:

I DO like the R8 & always have (even more so now it's just around the corner). However i totally get the Lambo/R8 arguement, but i'm sure if most R8 buyers had another Â£40-Â£50K to spend on a car then they perhaps would do just that. I prefer the Gallardo to the R8 but do i like it Â£40K more? (maybe/maybe not).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

True the RS4-engined R8 is not really a fair comparison at Â£80k to the entry V10 Gallardo's Â£120K. Although do the options list properly and the OTR price will certainly go over Â£95K.

It remains to be seem exactly how more much a V10-engined R8 will cost over the V8. Over Â£100K OTR is easily possible. In which case it's hardly a true Â£40K-Â£60K premium for the Lambo.

But I will leave it there. Audi already has quite a long record of selling cars costing over Â£70K and with the A8L, over Â£115K, new through it's dealer network, and out into the used market. I am sure they can do a great job with the R8.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I saw an A8L a few months ago. Â£115K? Jesus wept!


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I saw an S8 this weekend at a dealer's - suddenly looks quite good for 80k.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> I saw an A8L a few months ago. Â£115K? Jesus wept!


List for A8 6.0L is Â£80K i just did a quick options run and took it over Â£120K  _still_ without ticking every box (although not every Plutocrat would consider the rear humidor a must-have, I thought it useful :lol: )

Plenty of cheap A8s around though:

http://www.compucars.co.uk/vehicle-details.asp?make=4&rsPage=1&vehicle=149295&Distance=-1

A 4.2tdi quattro would be nice though and make a lot of sense once someone else has taken the 18 month 50% dep'n hit. :wink:


----------

